# what fish can i put in my pond?



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

ive finished my pond in my back garden its about 4 foot deep with a 2 foot shelf on one edge i dont know how big it is but id sat 15 foot by 15 foot atleast, i already have a few mirror's and a few common's 2 koi and a ghost carp in there and planning on getting a couple of sturgeon's aswell it has full pump and filter with a waterfall and its planted aswell already seen a couple of frogs and loads of dragonflys etc, just wondering what other fish to put in


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

i would think twice about putting in stugeon i had 3 sturgeon which are great fish unusual and will get used to feeding off you hand but they are very hard to keep and dont like the warm weather mine all died over a 2 week period when it started to get hotter a couple of years ago no other fish died and when i asked at the local aquatics shop i was told they are hard to keep ...


----------



## mariekni (Apr 8, 2009)

if you give the sturgeons access to a shaded area or the pond then i cant see whats wrong! which sturgeons will you be going for? my favorites are definately diamond sturgeons :flrt:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

mariekni said:


> if you give the sturgeons access to a shaded area or the pond then i cant see whats wrong! which sturgeons will you be going for? my favorites are definately diamond sturgeons :flrt:


well the carp go under the decking and there's a few lilly pads in there aswell so i think itll be ok i ive seen albino ones at the fish farm near me n they look amazing


----------



## natho8 (Oct 24, 2008)

sounds good mate u got ne pics


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Seconded - would love to see what a 15ft X 15ft pond/`lake` looks like!


----------



## GavinOwen1 (May 24, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of koi today for my pond today and saw some sturgeons, one nibbled my finger!


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

u can have shubunkins, and comets they are very large goldfish get to about a foot long not including the tail which can be a bit longer than the body. but any koi would be fine there are butterfly koi which are very pretty, or blue orfs and orange orfs which are another type of carp which are thinner than koi but can get to the same kind of size. stergeon are very difficult to look after and dnt like temperature changes very well, also they can get very easily tangled in the algae that grows in ur pond. gdluck with finding more fish:2thumb:


----------



## ianb (Dec 1, 2007)

pics:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

got no mobile atm ill get some tomorow with my old digital camera : victory:


----------

